

Ask HN: Why Monty Python has such an influence - TheLem

I was wondering why Monty Python had a bigger influence in the &quot;tech&#x2F;computer science&quot; bubble ? (Spam, Python langage and a lot of computer science&#x27;s tutorials using chunks from &quot;The Holy Grail&quot; and &quot;Life of Brian&quot;)
======
cromulent
Some thoughts here:

[http://ask.metafilter.com/112098/Why-do-nerdsgeeks-like-
Mont...](http://ask.metafilter.com/112098/Why-do-nerdsgeeks-like-Monty-Python-
so-much)

------
LarryMade2
I see Monty Python like hacking/programming, some sketches take things over
literal other ones run wild with words and concepts. A lot of "what if there
was..." situations.

The names of the characters are something I enjoy (i.e. Mrs Smoker and Mrs
Non-smoker) and use similar in making test data for programs.

------
SEJeff
Because engineer-like people / geeks appreciate cheeky off colored humor?

------
paulhauggis
I'm not sure.

Personally, I hate Monty Python and never found it funny.

~~~
joeclark77
For my part, I wouldn't say I _hate_ them, but I have _rarely_ found them
funny. It irritates me to no end that the Python language is named after them.
I just tell myself it's named after the snake.

~~~
paulhauggis
exactly. I use python daily..and didn't realize it was not the snake until
recently...

